# Need help finding an LED replacement bulb for my microwave nightlight.



## yuro

Hi guys, 

I am having trouble finding a replacement LED bulb for my newish samsung microwave nightlight. I pulled the bulb out and it is unmarked. The manual says to "replace with a 40w appliance bulb". The bulb is long and narrow in shape. I am looking for the brightest possible replacement.

Thanks much for the help

Sean


----------



## LEDninja

When you buy an appliance that is not made in America, you tend to get parts that are not available in America. You may have to go to a Samsung service center and pay through the nose. Let us hope they use North American standard size.

More info please.
- Is the original bulb LED? If not you may be stuck with the original incandescent type. LED bulbs are available in very few formats - A19-A23, PAR20-PAR38.
- Is the bulb E26 base (standard medium screw)?
- Dimensions of the bulb? Any extra space to put in a bigger bulb? The LED bulb I'm thinking of is an F15. You probably have a T10. The numbers are the width of the bulb in eights of an inch. So can you fit a 2 inch wide bulb in the space or are you stuck with a 1.25 inch wide bulb?
The bulb I'm thinking of is
Assembled Width (in.) 4.488 in 
Bulb Diameter (In.) 1.875 in.

Why are you calling a microwave light a nightlight?


----------



## Steve K

I'm a bit interested in this.... it's not everyday the words "microwave" and "nightlight" get used in the same sentence! 
Of course, "40W" and "nightlight" aren't a good match either.

A photo and any details on the dead bulb would certainly help.


----------



## BLH

My very old Samsung Microwave used a 125 volt, 25 watt, E17 Intermediate Base bulb with a round glass envelope.
I found a T8 envelope with a E17 base fit in mine. There are 15 watt and 40 watt version of the one I used, also made.

After you find more details on your bulb. It maybe a E17 based bulb like mine is.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I'm more curious about what will happen when you run an LED bulb in your microwave. Let us know when you pick something!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If it's directly exposed to the cooking chamber there's a good chance it will go . If it's separated from the chamber that's a different story. Keep in mind that the existing bulb probably runs on AC, so any replacement bulb will need to be internally rectified/ballasted.

You could always roll your own...


----------



## LEDninja

BLH said:


> My very old Samsung Microwave used a 125 volt, 25 watt, E17 Intermediate Base bulb with a round glass envelope.
> I found a T8 envelope with a E17 base fit in mine. There are 15 watt and 40 watt version of the one I used, also made.
> 
> After you find more details on your bulb. It maybe a E17 based bulb like mine is.


Based on this I went searching for "intermediate base light bulb".
Found the following at Home Depot's website:
25-Watt T7 Microwave Light Bulb
40-Watt T6.5 Incandescent Clear Intermediate Base Light Bulb***
40-Watt T8 Intermediate-Base Light Bulb
All are less than $4.
*** This one is long and narrow.

I did not find any LED versions. Amazon has a E12 candelabra to E17 adapter but The LED E12 tube bulbs are designed for exit signs and very dim.


----------



## EngrPaul

I replaced two G8 halogen bulbs in my above-stove microwave oven with LED bulbs and they work great. They are much dimmer on the low setting but I don't mind.

The only place I could find them was under the bi-pin section of this site:

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/led-household-bulbs/

I thought I'd share in case anybody else needs a similar appliance bulb and finds this thread.


----------



## dabuttery

*LED replacement for burned out microwave oven light?*

The light bulb in my microwave oven burned out yet again, and it's starting to look like this tedious task of replacing the bulb will become an annual event. For those of you who haven't had the pleasure, you have to partially disassemble the oven just to get to the bulb. 

I'd like to replace this little incandescent bulb with a longer lasting LED and I'm wondering if anyone has had success or failure in trying this.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Light Sabre

*Re: LED replacement for burned out microwave oven light?*

Be careful, microwaves can have lethal voltage even when it's unplugged. I used to work on them. Changing the bulb isn't too bad if you don't touch anything else. But don't try any other work on it. Too dangerous, life theatening. They are so cheap now a days, that it is not worth risking your life.


----------



## bnemmie

*Re: LED replacement for burned out microwave oven light?*

I haven't done a microwave before, but I've upgrade the lights in my fridge, oven and stove hood without any problems. The oven was a bit more involved then the rest tho.


----------



## ned wheeler

*Re: LED replacement for burned out microwave oven light?*

Hi dabuttery, my incandescent microwave lights (that originally lasted a couple of years) are now burning out in 4-6 WEEKS! Did you find a LED replacement? I wonder if it might help to put the microwave on a surge protector....

Thanks — Ned



dabuttery said:


> The light bulb in my microwave oven burned out yet again, and it's starting to look like this tedious task of replacing the bulb will become an annual event. For those of you who haven't had the pleasure, you have to partially disassemble the oven just to get to the bulb.
> 
> I'd like to replace this little incandescent bulb with a longer lasting LED and I'm wondering if anyone has had success or failure in trying this.
> 
> Thanks for your insight.


----------



## my911

Steve K said:


> I'm a bit interested in this.... it's not everyday the words "microwave" and "nightlight" get used in the same sentence!
> Of course, "40W" and "nightlight" aren't a good match either.
> 
> A photo and any details on the dead bulb would certainly help.



I have a similar problem
My bulb is 25w x T6.5 x E17 Base

It looks like
http://apiimg03.bizrate.com/resize?...picture tubular light bulbs bulb exit display

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

We have two.
They mount on the exterior underside of the M-wave.

They only last 1-2 months.
I want an led or cfl replacement


----------



## my911

Steve K said:


> I'm a bit interested in this.... it's not everyday the words "microwave" and "nightlight" get used in the same sentence!
> Of course, "40W" and "nightlight" aren't a good match either.
> 
> A photo and any details on the dead bulb would certainly help.



I believe the light being referred to is NOT inside the cavity.

There are two such bulbs mounted beneath the unit; outside the cavity....


----------



## inetdog

This is the case when the microwave is integrated into a range hood and so a downward facing light is needed.
These are usually fully enclosed and also exposed to high ambient temperatures and even steam.


----------



## hdossett

Old thread, I know!

I solved the problem in my rv, just converted to 12V. and used 5630 strip light. http://hdossett.blogspot.com/ Sunday, July 14, 2013

Now looking to solve in the house. Just saw one listed on Amazon, $16 a pop and not available.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00II86DFC/?tag=cpf0b6-20

One day!
H


----------



## FlyingPenguin

Like many others, I've had to hack my own solution. I purchased a candelabra socket to intermediate base adapter, and bought a candelabra LED bulb at Lowes. If you remove the clear plastic "bulb" (it's just glued on) and unscrew the reflector, the whole thing is just about the same height as a 40w T8 appliance bulb and fit nicely underneath my over-the-stove Maytag microwave. 

I've documented the whole thing with photos and links here: http://pcabusers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=56210

Use at your own risk, but since you're only exposing the low-voltage LED side of the electronics, there's little danger involved. Been working fine for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## jb98311

Having had the exact same problem (over stove lamps in a GE over the stove microwave exhaust unit) using an E17 (medium) base, I found a simple solution on eBay. See http://www.ebay.com/itm/E12-E14-E26...22?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item2ed0584aa6. I ordered the candelabra base 6500K version and got the candelabra to medium base conversion on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JI8JMXG/?tag=cpf0b6-20. The new bulbs are small enough in diameter to fix within the glass and the light output is fine and matches the color of my undercabinet leds. Voila! Can't comment on their life as they've only been in a couple of weeks, but so far, so good.


----------



## Anthonx

Steve K said:


> I'm a bit interested in this.... it's not everyday the words "microwave" and "nightlight" get used in the same sentence!
> Of course, "40W" and "nightlight" aren't a good match either.
> 
> A photo and any details on the dead bulb would certainly help.




Some GE over-the-stove microwave ovens have a "nightlight" switch that you can program to turn on the surface lights on the dim setting during the hours you specify. I use this for a nightlight in my kitchen from bedtime to about 3 a.m.


----------



## Anthonx

My model of GE microwave unwisely put the two 40w bulbs in the middle near the back. It doesn't light up the stove very well. So I'm looking for POWER and wide dispersion, not energy savings. The replacement, in addition to fitting the spot where the skinny screw-in bulbs go, has to be dimmable (the oven has a dim setting for nightlight). Halogen would be okay if LED is not available, but for an LED to beat the 40w output it would need to be more than 10w.


----------



## rossiter

Problem: LED lamp to replace a 40W T6.5/E17 380 lumen incandescent lamp in GE Spacemaker XL Microwave/Vent-a-hood.

Solution: E17 4W 64x3014SMD 300LM 6000-6500K Cool White Light LED Corn Bulb
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SN4OGJQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Jerol

First time poster here. I thought about starting a new thread but it might be better to post this here. I have a Frigidaire over-the-stove microwave (MWV150BKA). The light bulb over the stove blew out a few months ago. I called the dealer to get a replacement and they've been awful just getting back to me. The manual says a 30w appliance bulb can replace it. I looked at Amazon and they had two choices, one that corresponded with the model number and one that seemed the same and was a fraction of the cost of the first one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005B9GI6K/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AH5ZZ6M/?tag=cpf0b6-20



So my question for the hive mind here, is my microwave going to know the difference between these? Show I really spend 8 times as much on a specialty bulb?


----------



## Harrell

Jerol said:


> First time poster here. I thought about starting a new thread but it might be better to post this here. I have a Frigidaire over-the-stove microwave (MWV150BKA). The light bulb over the stove blew out a few months ago. I called the dealer to get a replacement and they've been awful just getting back to me. The manual says a 30w appliance bulb can replace it. I looked at Amazon and they had two choices, one that corresponded with the model number and one that seemed the same and was a fraction of the cost of the first one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005B9GI6K/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AH5ZZ6M/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> 
> 
> So my question for the hive mind here, is my microwave going to know the difference between these? Show I really spend 8 times as much on a specialty bulb?



You'd better to choose the one corresponded with the model number.


----------



## sitaifun

Jerol said:


> First time poster here. I thought about starting a new thread but it might be better to post this here. I have a Frigidaire over-the-stove microwave (MWV150BKA). The light bulb over the stove blew out a few months ago. I called the dealer to get a replacement and they've been awful just getting back to me. The manual says a 30w appliance bulb can replace it. I looked at Amazon and they had two choices, one that corresponded with the model number and one that seemed the same and was a fraction of the cost of the first one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005B9GI6K/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AH5ZZ6M/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> 
> 
> So my question for the hive mind here, is my microwave going to know the difference between these? Show I really spend 8 times as much on a specialty bulb?



The low-cost bulb from amazon should be fine as long as the wattage matches the specs (it is ok to use a lower wattage bulb) and the physical dimensions allow it to be installed in the space available with adequate air flow. If the base is a different size, you can use a conversion adapter: E12 is candelabra size; E17 is intermediate size (common in appliances); E26 is typical table lamp size. The bulb envelope has a code like T8 to indicate Tubular and 8 units (measured in 1/8") width. G=Globe shape, and I think S=Edison shape (kind of tubular, but larger at the end). There are so many options, but the important parameters are the electrical specs (voltage and maximum wattage), the physical dimensions (it's got to fit or have an adapter available), and performance (such as lumens output, color temperature, light dispersion angle). No need to pay specialty bulb prices with an original manufacturer's part number; it looks like you found a suitable drop-in replacement. But to avoid frequent bulb replacements, you might consider an LED bulb now that there are a few options available.


----------

